
Apple removes the battery-remaining estimate from macOS 10.12.2 - xd1936
http://www.macworld.com/article/3149732/macs/apple-macos-sierra-update-macbook-pro-battery-life.html
======
brandon272
In the last 6 months or so I have found the battery life time indicator to be
really inaccurate whereas I have found it to be as accurate as you could
expect such a measurement to be. I'm not sure what the culprit is but in that
time frame I have switched from a Macbook Air to a Macbook Pro, as well as
upgraded to Sierra.

One thing I have noticed is that Finder seems to randomly begin running at
100% CPU for long periods of time as of late and I can't understand why.

~~~
brandon272
I can't seem to edit my parent comment, but I meant to say that I _previously_
found the countdown time to be as "accurate as you would expect the time to
be" _6 months ago_ when I was using a Macbook Air and the previous version of
macOS.

~~~
roystonvassey
I wish I'd read the edit sooner. The original comment gave me a headache and I
kept reading it over and over.

------
herbst
Oh thats nice. One useful feature less that could make me angry. Its like the
facebook bubble only see stuff that makes you smile, until it is to late

~~~
elsen
You miss the point, they want you to do more mental maths :)

~~~
herbst
Oh thanks for that, i knew apple just wants the best for me ;)

------
eMumbaBlog
A good move for the organization strategically. But as a user this doesn't
make me too happy. I'd rather I see how much time my battery would suffice.

------
aq3cn
Does anyone knows how can we do ball park calculation to estimate battery-
remaining time using inbuilt Activity Monitor app?

------
detaro
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13169060)

------
iwritestuff
I program using eclipse and get all day battery life. I think the battery life
issue is overhyped.

~~~
65827
Brand new account with half its comments praising the new MBP... sure ok
chief. How much does one get paid for this type of work nowadays?

~~~
ccvannorman
Somehow I doubt a part of Apple's strategy is to pay shills to sell for them.
There are plenty of fanboys (and fangirls) already doing that for free, and I
think you'd be laughed out of the board room for bringing up such a strategy.

<s> Besides, everybody knows the only shills on HN are from nation-states.
</s>

~~~
herbst
Where does this trust for apple come from? At this point it is safe to assume
that every marketing agency does this as disaster recovery strategie.

